# Spoiled rotten today at LJ's!!!



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Today at LJ's turned into an impromptu mini-HERF with some great BOTL's. There was ATLHARP, Blueface, his son Carlitosway, from Michigan Detroitpha357 and Mauirce, Vic, and yours truly.

First off, a great big "thank you" to Carlos. He handed everyone there a Cohiba Sig VI. I think it was his way of saying F.U., because after that nothing else compared. Beware of this man, he is a pusher and should be kept away from inexperienced junkies such as myself. And, like father like son, Carlito Jr is a pusher in the making. I would give my right ________ (insert your own noun), to trade places with him for a few weeks. Worry-free college student (girls, parties, drinking) AND smoking some of the planet's finest. Smart kid.

Here's a picture of Andrew and Carlos, looking like a couple of cigar-pimps:







_"Hey, we're #1"_

While I was on the couch going through aftershocks, Carlos gave the Detroit crew (DetroitPHA357 and Mauirce) some puro crack to enjoy. They never saw what hit 'em. It's kinda sad to watch the addiction fed like this. At least they'll have a week of rehab with great food, drink, cigars, women, weather, gambling, attractions, entertainment, and beautiful beaches on their cruise. Hell, I could use some rehab.

Look at them, the poor souls, here with their new sugar-papi:







That's me in the background mirror taking the pic (handsome devil)

If you don't think they became instant junkies, just look at what they did to these Sig's:







NUBBED!! 
Um, ahem, Detroit, what is that your holding the Sig with??? (I got the pics, remember that )
BTW, that's Vic in the background.... he's sort of like "The Don" at LJ's.

Great time, great smoke, new friendships, lots of Diplomatico, football, what more can you ask for. A very well spent Sunday afternoon. Ron, you shoulda been there. Next time.

Well, that's about it.

Am I forgetting anything?

Hmm.

Thinking...

Oh yeah.....

Ron, Andrew was giddy like a little girl because he said he KICKED YOUR A$$!!!! I don't know what that means, but it's just not right. That's it, end of story.

Culo............. out!!

ps Ashley is a FREAK!!! Bless her heart


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds like a great time!
Scott


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my Oh my, I had a great time herfing with you guys. I almost dont want to go on the cruise and herf with yall every day this week then again yall would have to feed me or put me to work and im on vacation so I have to go somewhere so they will pamper me like the king i am:SM Cant wait to see the other pic's. I will probley make it back down in Oct for the CAO event. Well im going to bed so I can get on this boat and do some stuff I cant mention on this forum Yall take care of yourselves and like always B-SAFE out there:gn until I return have a:w for me


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats how to nub a cigar !!

Sound like you guys had a blast.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looked like fun and as always ,,,thanks for the pictures..


Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Man you two DO look like two crackheads on a fresh high:r I wish it was me!Damn...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Al,
One thing you did leave out........a couple of bottles of Diplomatico and a bottle of Six Grapes Porto were mysteriously emptied.

Great time as always.

To finish the evening, the drive home was a riot in the beemer with the top down at speeds I won't admit to, with a Caddy driven by some visitors from Detroit on my ass the whole way until I got off in Boca and he continued to Miami.:r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

All I can think of is . . . 

Fear and Loathing! You all are twisted :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks Like I missed out on some AWESOME Fun!!!!!!!! Wish I was there, but I had to keep my word. There will be a next time and I will not miss it.

Ron

P.S. Ashley may be a freak, But she's ALL MINE!!!!!!! in my dreams at least.......


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had an awesome time. Nothing better than herfing with the homies. :r


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

sorry i missed you guys had to run over to the west coast for the weekend enjoy your cruise


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Looks Like I missed out on some AWESOME Fun!!!!!!!! Wish I was there, but I had to keep my word. There will be a next time and I will not miss it.
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Ashley may be a freak, But she's ALL MINE!!!!!!! in my dreams at least.......


Ron,
I hear your best Saturday ever has been outdone by Andrew.
Man broke the $400 mark on a Sunday.
He looked happier than a pig in doodoo.
I hear I was the man to push him over with my lighter and Annis Torpedo Maduros that I purchased at the tail end of the evening.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> *I hear your best Saturday ever has been outdone by Andrew.*
> Man broke the $400 mark on a Sunday.
> He looked happier than a pig in doodoo.
> I hear I was the man to push him over with my lighter and Annis Torpedo Maduros that I purchased at the tail end of the evening.


Just for the record, it was my WORST Saturday ever. Next time, I'll just make up the difference by making a last sale to myself. I usually have 400 by 1:00

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Just for the record, it was my WORST Saturday ever. Next time, I'll just make up the difference by making a last sale to myself. I usually have 400 by 1:00
> 
> Ron


I don't know Ron.
Sounds scorned to me.
If you talk to Andrew or Vic, they have a totally different opinion.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn, fellas wish I was there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Damn, fellas wish I was there.


Listen!!!
Where were you?


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Damn, fellas wish I was there.


Yes, why weren't you there? :w :al


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I was in Miami with the primos earlier in the day, damn I should have stopped by in the afternoon. I will check you guys next time though.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> I was in Miami with the primos earlier in the day, damn I should have stopped by in the afternoon. I will check you guys next time though.


Mike,
October 21st at TW.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

One of my favs is a 25 bundle 6-7/8x48 cigar made in Santa Rosa de Copan, Honduras that is sold by LJ's. My son sent them to me.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> I was in Miami with the primos earlier in the day, damn I should have stopped by in the afternoon. I will check you guys next time though.


Sure it wasn't a quick hop down to P.R.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DAL said:


> One of my favs is a 25 bundle 6-7/8x48 cigar made in Santa Rosa de Copan, Honduras that is sold by LJ's. My son sent them to me.


Who is your son? Tell him to come in on Saturday and let me know he is your son and I bet there will be hitchikers in his next package!!!!

Ron


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, but he's no longer in WPB.


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Those pics were great!!! I thought i could nub a good stogie but damn those detroit boys put me to shame. It was great meeting you guys and look foward to hopefully herfing with you guys again soon.

LISTEN!!!! u missed it bro!!! what an excuse...los primos huh??? ok sure...lol

Ronny boy i dont know man i still think i got ripped off on that Anni?? that Andrew is a sly fox tryin to get his numbers up... u gotta help me figure that out LMAO!!!!!

As for Al i have to agree right now I do have it pretty good and wish i could share it with everybody....buttttt i gotta keep a close loc on those stix hahaha.. Great meeting you and till next time we get together and smoke the worlds finest.

Oh yes and Ashley wherver your from nice meeting you and every part of you HAHAHAHA:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn looks a good time had by all. Also looks like I'm out a job as photographer at HERFs. See ya all on the 10/21, as I was elsewhere for this one.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

madurofan said:


> Sure it wasn't a quick hop down to P.R.


http://www.jimcarreyonline.com/soundclips/ace/laugh.wav


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Man you all are gonna kill me with all these herfs at LJ's this year.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Carlito's Way said:


> Those pics were great!!! I thought i could nub a good stogie but damn those detroit boys put me to shame. It was great meeting you guys and look foward to hopefully herfing with you guys again soon.
> 
> LISTEN!!!! u missed it bro!!! what an excuse...los primos huh??? ok sure...lol
> 
> ...


Well im back. Its was great herfing with you guys I had a ball both days. Hope to make it down for the CAO event this month:z It's looking good.


----------

